# Finding a good place to keep horses, I need advice!



## E_Lister (7 May 2009)

This is long so apologies in advance.

At the moment I am looking into buying a horse, however before I do this I want to mak sure I have somewhere to keep it. Unfortunately I can't afford to have it on livery and so really living out all year round in a rented field is the only option, I had gotten one sorted about a month ago with one of my friends and although the field wasn't ideal it was cheap enough to make up for this. However the other day my friend rung me and had to say that there was no longer the spare space in the field (to cut a long story short two unexpected horses who neded the field more than one horse that wasnt even bought had to go in there.)

Now I am left at a bit of a loss, I had other places in mind because although I trusted my friend once the first horse had been put in the field I decided to do window shopping elsewhere. 

The best sounding place is the local riding school as it has all year turnout and is meant to be within my price range although I have not checked this yet. It isn't glamorous in any way and gets very very muddy which may be a problem as the one of the ones I have my eye on gets mud fever in very muddy fields.

However the horsey community as a whole have problems with the YO. She was quite rude to me in the past when I was looking into a space for my auntie's horse over the winter saying she didn't want to have a child with a horse at her yard (even though at the time I had about 5 years experience and was in my mid teens), I know other people who have been lectured by her as they were riding past her gateway for having "dangerous and unsuitable" animals simply for trying to grab mouthfuls of grass on the verge as they walked past. I don't want to judge her simply from this though and I know that before I go and try any more horses (which I might fall in love with) I need to find land. 

Do you think it is a good idea to ring and ask about the field?


----------



## GinaB (7 May 2009)

TBH, should you really be buying a horse if you cannot afford livery? What are you going to do if something goes wrong ie a large vets bill or 'normal' monthly bills?

SOrry to be harsh


----------



## BigRed (7 May 2009)

I have to agree with GinaB.  Horses are horribly expensive animals and although I think living out is a good, natural way for a horse to live, there will be times when you may need to stable your horse.  If you cannot afford this possibility then you could find yourself in trouble.


----------



## Berkeley (7 May 2009)

Hey E-lister. I agree with the second post in terms of both you and your horse. I don't think its harsh - just realistic. 

When you find your dream horse you will want the best possible care available which means having to pay out more than usual on occasions. I know you want your own horse but be sensible and think of all the unforseeable events. I budgeted £150p/m for mine initially, actually turned out closer to £300


----------



## E_Lister (7 May 2009)

I have up to £260 a month to look after one, however some of this I want to save for unseen problems which is why I can't afford full livery.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 May 2009)

I would keep looking around, if you have 260p/m you should be able to afford to keep a horse imho, i dont spend more than this a month on mine, and i am sure plenty of others don't either on DIY.

I struggle some months and have worked two jobs when needed for the love of my horse! Madness i know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But we have always got by
If you keep asking around, looking round local farmers,yards, asking people out right etc there will be cheaper livery options for sure, so just keep looking, you will find something


----------



## E_Lister (7 May 2009)

thanks for the support 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I am really lucky here as it is horse country and most people have a field behind their houses...it is just plucking up the courage to ask them if I can use it as I tend to be very shy


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 May 2009)

Just try and be brave, there are some real bargain places to stay at out there, and some standard yards that would be affordable on your budget, good luck. And someone will know of someone who has a place, so just keep asking everyone you know, even people you don't, being in horse country you should be in luck


----------

